# Wels verwerten????



## Tewi (12. August 2008)

habe ja nun schon viel gesehen und gelesen vom Wels.
selbst habe ich noch keinen gefangen, meine frage wie verwertet ihr diesen fisch????|kopfkrat


----------



## gallus (12. August 2008)

*AW: Wels verwerten????*

Bis 130cm filetieren oder in Suppe kochen,
alles darüber wird gewogen,gemessen dann fotofiert und 
letztendlich zurückgesetzt..
Grusz aus HWI!


----------



## Tewi (12. August 2008)

*AW: Wels verwerten????*

hiho gallus,

ja warum bis 130cm?
und warum zurücksetzen?#c


----------



## bodenseepeter (12. August 2008)

*AW: Wels verwerten????*

Wenn ihr eh beide aus Wismar kommt, dann plaudert doch direkt mal miteinander.

Zum Thema: Mir ist auch aufgefallen, dass Welse mit zunehmender Größe immer glitschiger werden und gerne in´s Wasser zurück fallen.


----------



## andy72 (12. August 2008)

*AW: Wels verwerten????*

weil es wichtig ist solch ein stattliches tier nicht der population zu entnehmen


----------



## Tewi (12. August 2008)

*AW: Wels verwerten????*

ja werden wir bestimmt mal machen oder wat @gallus?


----------



## Tewi (12. August 2008)

*AW: Wels verwerten????*

@andy

lese aber überall das der Wels langsam zur plage wird....


----------



## bodenseepeter (12. August 2008)

*AW: Wels verwerten????*



Tewi schrieb:


> @andy
> 
> lese aber *überall *das der Wels langsam zur plage wird....




Wo genau liest Du das?


----------



## gallus (12. August 2008)

*AW: Wels verwerten????*

@Tewi
Ab 130cm ist die Fleischqualität nicht mehr die beste/leckerste.
Alles im Tierreich schmeckt jung am besten und im Alter tranig,
wie mit Mädels..:q


----------



## gallus (12. August 2008)

*AW: Wels verwerten????*

EKlar Tewi!!

@BoPeter 
Er liest es da wo die jungs halt nur die kleinen kriegen..


----------



## bodenseepeter (12. August 2008)

*AW: Wels verwerten????*



gallus schrieb:


> EKlar Tewi!!
> 
> @BoPeter
> Er liest es da wo die jungs halt nur die kleinen kriegen..




Und das schreibt einer, der "unter 1,30m" zum Vernaschen findet! ....  |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## BasterHRO (12. August 2008)

*AW: Wels verwerten????*



gallus schrieb:


> @Tewi
> Ab 130cm ist die Fleischqualität nicht mehr die beste/leckerste.
> Alles im Tierreich schmeckt jung am besten und im Alter tranig,
> *wie mit Mädels..*:q


 






















Naja das mit der Fleischqualität bei größeren Welsen kann ich nicht bestätigen..!

Anfang des Jahres wurde bei uns in Rostock ein sehr schöner und großer Wels von 2,26m gefangen. Wir haben Ihn direkt vorm Angelgeschäft filitiert. Da bei diesem Brummer mehr als genug dran war durften auch die Mitarbeiter des Geschäftes etwas vom Filet abhaben.#6
Ich muss sagen es hat geschmeckt wie Fleisch. So etwas leckeres bzw. so ein leckeren Fisch habe ich lange nicht gegessen...!!!


----------



## Tewi (12. August 2008)

*AW: Wels verwerten????*

also dann werde ich auch mal irgendwann los auf den burschen.
vll auch mit gallus... hihi

@gallus lass mal planen, hab die woche noch urlaub....


----------



## gallus (12. August 2008)

*AW: Wels verwerten????*

Der Wels ist mir bekannt,Grüsze an Rod´sWorldHRO!

Aber probier mal im Vergleich n Filet vom 60-90er,
das sind geschmackliche Welten..


----------



## BasterHRO (12. August 2008)

*AW: Wels verwerten????*



gallus schrieb:


> Der Wels ist mir bekannt,Grüsze an Rod´sWorldHRO!
> 
> Aber probier mal im Vergleich n Filet vom 60-90er,
> das sind geschmackliche Welten..


 
Jo danke, werde die Grüsse an meine Kollegen weiter geben.

Ich glaub da können keine Welten dazwischen liegen. Denn besser geht es nicht!!!


----------



## gallus (12. August 2008)

*AW: Wels verwerten????*

@Tewi
fahre am 1.9. an den den Groszen Bach vor Polen,
zum ersten mal alleine.
Schade,dasz Dein Urlaub schon vorbei ist,wär ne gute Gelegenheit
für ne Verkostung gewesen.

Aber wenn Du deine UL-Ausrüstung  zur Herbstsaison zusammen hast,
können wir auch gern mal zum Mefopeitschen fahren..


----------



## Tewi (12. August 2008)

*AW: Wels verwerten????*

ja woll jez immer schon mal los auf mefo aber aber aber.....


----------



## gallus (12. August 2008)

*AW: Wels verwerten????*

Wie jetzt,meinst Du Nachst mit der Fliege oder Tagsüber mit Blech Tewi?


----------



## Tewi (12. August 2008)

*AW: Wels verwerten????*

ich wollte mal los, aber weiß ja nich wie wo was...


----------



## ernie1973 (15. August 2008)

*AW: Wels verwerten????*

...also...egal wie groß genau - mir schmeckt der Wels am besten fritiert - Panade aus Paniermehl, Mehl, Salz und Pfeffer machen - in einem tiefen Teller 2 Eier aufschlagen und dazu zitronensaft geben!

Dann Wels - Filet - Stücke durch die Zitro-Eier-Pampe ziehen und anschliessend in der Panade wälzen - abschütteln und für ca. 3 Min. (je nach dicke) bei ca. 175 Grad ab ins heiße Fett!

Schmeckt mir am Besten und deutlich besser, als Wels gebraten!

Guten Hunger!

Ernie

PS:

...Filets schneiden lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach erst ab 60-70 cm - nach oben sehe ich geschmacklich keine Grenze, auch wenn C&R fans immer wieder beteuern, das große Welse nicht schmecken!!!
(...ach ja, dafür müßten sie ja mind. mal einen großen selber probiert haben, um das zu wissen - und dieses Recht sollten sie dann auch jedem anderen zugestehen, der einen Riesen fängt, damit er auch diese Erfahrung als eigene Erfahrung berichten kann!).
Meiner Ansicht nach spielt die Größe geschmacklich keine Rolle - allenfalls das Gewässer, aus dem der Fisch kommt - so ein morastiger Tümpel-Waller mag schlechter sein, als ein "Flußwaller" - jedoch konnte ich selbst bei sehr großen Welsen in Ungarn keine größenbedingten Geschmacksveränderungen feststellen, auch wenn uns das viele C&R Freunde immer wieder erzählen wollen!

Entweder haben sie es noch nicht selber probiert, weil ihnen aus Prinzip alles wieder ins Wasser fällt, oder sie plappern nur Dinge weiter, die sie vom Hörensagen zu "Wissen" glauben!!!

...aber ich verwerte auch lieber "kleine" Welse bis ca. 1,10 m - aber das hat eher damit zu tun, dass es mir sonst einfach zuviel Fisch auf einmal ist und der wird in der Truhe nicht besser!

Wie auch immer - mir würde ein großer wohl auch entgleiten, aber sicherlich nicht deshalb, weil er nicht mehr schmeckt!

Ernie


----------



## Tewi (15. August 2008)

*AW: Wels verwerten????*

Danke für die vielen antworten....


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (15. August 2008)

*AW: Wels verwerten????*

Also ich sage Euch eines: Wer das filetieren von Welsen richtig beherrscht, schneidet auch genug " Traniges" weg. Dann schmeckt auch ein Riese hervorragend.
Anders ausgedrückt: Entweder Du schmeisst zuvor knapp die Hälfte weg, sonst schmeisst Du am Schluß den ganzen Wels weg.
Zurücksetzen von Welsen über 130 cm mit der Begründung "Schutz der Population" ist an den Haaren herbeigezogen!
Wer sagt, ich kann das Filetieren nicht, lügt wenigstens nicht !


----------



## jackdaniels66909 (15. August 2008)

*AW: Wels verwerten????*



bodenseepeter schrieb:


> Zum Thema: Mir ist auch aufgefallen, dass Welse mit zunehmender Größe immer glitschiger werden und gerne in´s Wasser zurück fallen.




habe die erfahrung bei meinen beiden welsen auch gemacht ^^

87cm und 1,22m

hat mir nix zurückgelassen als ein super abschiedsbild xD

ciao dennis


----------



## bassking (17. August 2008)

*AW: Wels verwerten????*

Moin.

Also ich kann geräucherten Wels nur wärmstens empfehlen: auch gerade die
kleinen, maßigen Exemplare sind sehr lecker- fast so wie Heilbutt: schön zart
und aromatisch- zergeht auf der Zunge.

Mir hat damals ein geräucherter Wels besser geschmeckt, als Aal !

Gerade wo der Wels in Massen plötzlich an der Aalangel hängt, sollte man mal 
die kleineren Exemplare verwerten !

Gruß, Bassking.


----------



## Marcel M. (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wels verwerten????*

Den Wels kann man Super in den Rauch hängen!
Aber die beste alternative für mich ist, WELS-BLAU!
Das ist auf jeden Fall besser als Karpfen-blau.
Aber über Geschmack läst sich streiten.

*!!! NICHT VERGESSEN - GEBT DEN FISCHEN EINE CHANCE !!!*


----------



## echt Hecht (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wels verwerten????*

Habe letztens bei der Sendung Fish 'n Fun ein Wallergulaschrezept gehört - sah echt lecker aus! Schau mal bei denen auf der Seite, da ist es drin, werde ich auch mal nachkochen - wenn ich mal einen fangen sollte!

Sag' ob es schmekt bitte! Bon Appetit!


----------



## duck_68 (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wels verwerten????*

Da wir bei uns definitiv eine Welsplage haben (in einem Baggersee wurden in einer Nacht drei Stück mit 220, 210 und 140cm gefangen und eine Woche später an der gleichen Stelle noch einer mit 183cm) und die Fänge von Jünglingswelsen von 20 bis 40 cm ebenfall enorm sind, wird bei uns jeder Waller entnommen!! Ich persönlich habe in den letzten beiden Jahren je einen 170er und 140er filetiert - wenn man wie bereits geschrieben, sorgsam die glibbrige Fettschicht abschneidet, sind die Wallerfilets auch von den Großen ein Genuß!!! Auch geräuchertes Wallerfilet ist hervorragend


----------



## bassking (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wels verwerten????*

Hi.

Sehr interessant...wie stellt sich denn das Filettieren größerer Welse (so ab 1m.) dar?

Wird der Fisch auch zuerst aufgeschnitten, enttweidet und beim Filettieren die Bauchlappen entfernt?

Was passiert mit der Haut..darunter sitzt doch auch Fett- oder?
Frage, da unser Vereinsgewässer einer Welsplage ausgeliefert ist: jeder Wels soll nach Möglichkeit raus !
Bassking


----------

